# DESK.CPL error



## ErnieLane (Mar 21, 2000)

When going to do some work on my wallpapers and screensavers, after right-clicking on the desktop and clicking on Properties, I got an error message: "An error occurred while working with the Control Panel file C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DESK.CPL."

Thinking the file was corrupted, I copied it over from my laptop. Same results. I also got the same error trying to select the Display applet in Control Panel itself.

I hate to think that I am locked out forever from all the Display stuff.

Any ideas?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Ignor this unless the second one doesn't work,

SYMPTOMS

When you attempt to open Control Panel, an invalid page fault may occur in Kernel32.dll.
You may receive the following error message:

Explorer caused an invalid page fault in module KERNEL32.dll at
<xxxx:xxxxxxxx>

CAUSE

This behavior can occur if a Control Panel extension (.cpl) file is damaged.

RESOLUTION

To resolve this problem, determine which .cpl file is damaged, remove the file, and then
reinstall it. To do so, follow these steps:

1.Click Start, point to Find, and then click Files Or Folders.

2.In the Named box, type *.cpl.

3.In the Look In box, type c:\<windows>\system, where <windows> is the name of
your Windows folder.

4.Click Find Now.

5.Double-click one of the .cpl files. If the file is damaged, an invalid page fault occurs
in Kernel32.dll. If an invalid page fault does not occur, repeat this step with each .cpl
file until an invalid page fault occurs. The file that causes the error message to be
displayed is the file that is damaged.

6.On the File menu in the Find window, click Close.

7.Delete or rename the damaged .cpl file in the Windows\System folder.

8.Open Control Panel to verify that it is functioning properly.

9.Extract a new copy of the .cpl file you removed in step 7 from your original Windows
disks or CD-ROM. For information about the location of all the .cpl files included with
Windows 95 and Microsoft Plus! for Windows 95, see the table below. For information
about using the Extract tool, type extract at a command prompt, or see the
following article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
Q129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files

If the resolution in this article does not resolve the issue, try the resolution listed in the
following Microsoft Knowledge Base article:

Q170476 Illegal Operation Error Message When Emptying Recycle Bin

MORE INFORMATION

The following table lists the location of all the .cpl files included with Windows 95 and
Microsoft Plus! for Windows 95:

File name Cabinet file Location
-------------------------------------------------------------
Access.cpl Win95_02.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 2
Appwiz.cpl Win95_10.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 11
Desk.cpl Win95_04.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 4
Inetcpl.cpl Cabplus_7.cab Plus! CD-ROM only
Intl.cpl Win95_04.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 4
Jetadmin.cpl Win95_16.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM only
Joy.cpl Win95_08.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 8
Main.cpl Win95_04.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 4
Mlcfg.cpl Win95_06.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 7
Mmsys.cpl Win95_08.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 8
Modem.cpl Win95_07.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 8
Netcpl.cpl Win95_11.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 12
Password.cpl Win95_11.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 12
Sysdm.cpl  Win95_04.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 4
Telephon.cpl Win95_11.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 11
Timedate.cpl Win95_04.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 4
Wgpocpl.cpl Win95_06.cab Windows 95 CD-ROM or disk 7

[This message has been edited by brianF (edited 03-21-2000).]


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Oops, probably this error, getting late, as the man says, *Drop the mouse, Slowly back away from the terminal, Turn around and see the light* LOL

Err Msg: An Error Has Occurred While
Working with the Control Panel File...

The information in this article applies to:

Microsoft Windows 98

IMPORTANT: This article contains information about editing the registry. Before you edit the
registry, make sure you understand how to restore it if a problem occurs. For information
about how to do this, view the "Restoring the Registry" Help topic in Regedit.exe or the
"Restoring a Registry Key" Help topic in Regedt32.exe.

SYMPTOMS

When you attempt to change display properties using the Display tool in Control Panel or by
right-clicking the Desktop and then clicking Properties, you may receive the following error
message:

An error occurred while Windows was working with the Control Panel
file C:\Windows\System\Desk.cpl.

CAUSE

This error message can occur if there is a problem with a third-party video driver or utility.

RESOLUTION

WARNING: Using Registry Editor incorrectly can cause serious problems that may require
you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that problems resulting
from the incorrect use of Registry Editor can be solved. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

For information about how to edit the registry, view the "Changing Keys and Values" Help
topic in Registry Editor (Regedit.exe) or the "Add and Delete Information in the Registry" and
"Edit Registry Data" Help topics in Regedt32.exe. Note that you should back up the registry
before you edit it. If you are running Windows NT, you should also update your Emergency
Repair Disk (ERD).

To resolve this error message, start your computer in Safe mode, and then follow these
steps:

1.Click Start, point to Settings, click Control Panel, and then double-click Display.

2.Click the Settings tab, and then click Advanced.

3.Click the Adapter tab, and then click Change.

4.Click Next, click Display a list of all the drivers in a specific location, so you can
select the driver you want, and then click Next.

5.Click Show All Devices.

6.In the Manufacturers box, click Standard Display Types.

7.In the Models box, click Standard Display Adapter (VGA), click OK, and then click
Next.

8.Click Next, click Next, and then click Finish.

9.Click Close, click Close again, and then click No when you are prompted to restart
your computer.

10.In Control Panel, double-click Add/remove Programs, and then remove any
third-party display utilities by clicking the utility on the Install/Uninstall tab, clicking
Add/Remove, and then following the instructions on your screen.

11.Using Registry Editor, delete the display manufacturer's folder (if it exists) in the
following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls
Folder\Display\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers

12.You should also delete the following two keys after uninstalling Diamond InControl
Tools:

Hkey_local_machine/software/Diamond Multimedia
Hkey_current_user/software/Diamond Multimedia

or

Hkey_local_machine/software/Diamond
Hkey_current_user/software/Diamond

13.For Diamond video adapters, also locate the following registry key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Controls
Folder\Display\shelex\PropertySheetHandlers

Under this key, remove any folders referring to Diamond Viper, Diamond 3D, Diamond
TV, or Gamma, as well as any other previous video adapters.

14.Quit Registry Editor and restart your computer.

15.After uninstalling Diamond InControl Tools, extract a new copy of the Deskw95.cpl file
from your original Windows 98 CD-ROM to the Windows\System folder. Rename the
extracted file to Desk.cpl.

For information about how to extract files, see the following article in the Microsoft
Knowledge Base:

Q129605 How to Extract Original Compressed Windows Files

16.Install the appropriate video drivers included with Windows 98 or obtain the latest
drivers from the manufacturer.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

This error happens alot with diamond cards, you should check with diamond for a fix. I know they had one for mine. they rewrote the icd to prevent this error.


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

Have just seen your help posting , here is a program , AntiCrash ( For kernel problems ) , that may be of value for the future . John . http://softheil.homepage.com


----------

